# Brown algae



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a 75g rena tank which has been in use with my 3 5" rbs for around two months. All of a sudden i've noticed this brown algae which is spreading on my rocks and seems to be on my plants to. I have a pleco in there to which cleans up most of the left overs, could this have anything to do with live plants and no co2?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

There is saying that brown algae is caused by the tank not having enough light,wheather its true or not i dont know.I doubt it is caused by your live plants though.as i only have fake yet i suffer from brown algae.


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> There is saying that brown algae is caused by the tank not having enough light,wheather its true or not i dont know.I doubt it is caused by your live plants though.as i only have fake yet i suffer from brown algae.
> [snapback]1023670[/snapback]​


I have my lights on for 15hrs a day, is this algae good or bad or just unsightly?
Cheers


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

No this algae is just unsightly,it is actualy healthy for the fish to have a little of this stuff in tank.You will not be able to stop the growth of algae,you can only minimise the growth rate by doing regular water changes and keeping water parameteres as they should be e.g p.h and nitrates e.t.c.


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> No this algae is just unsightly,it is actualy healthy for the fish to have a little of this stuff in tank.You will not be able to stop the growth of algae,you can only minimise the growth rate by doing regular water changes and keeping water parameteres as they should be e.g p.h and nitrates e.t.c.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, thanks for your help!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Brown algae will go away as the tank matures, just keep cleaning it up until then. I'd cut your light back to 12 hours a day though


----------

